

Seedcamp winners announced - tuukkah
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/07/europes-seedcamp-winners-announced/

======
oditogre
Seedcamp founder, Saul Klein on Playfair: "It's Excel 2.0"

I have Excel '07, and damned if I can find it's equivalent of 'Help->About',
but I know '00 was 9.0, so...yeah. Poor choice of words there, buddy. :)

Edit: (Excel 2.0 was released in 1987 according to Wikipedia...awesome.)

------
vikram
Is it just me or do all of them sound a bit pompous. Maybe the problem is that
they are trying to explain something in words which is better explained in a
demo.

~~~
tuukkah
The stage where you receive seed funding might not be the best stage to be
featured in writing by TechCrunch. Although three of them have launched
already and two more have "a working application", it sounds like their
demoing is still under development.

------
tuukkah
Now that they've won some funding, they need to start in a new game and win
the markets.

